# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Me çfarë Flamuri do i bëni dasmat?

## strange

Se pari po ju përshendes të gjitheve,

pash nje emision ne RTK, mu duk interesant dhe thash te ju pyes edhe juve se me cfare flamur do ti nisni krushqit per darsem, me flamurin e Kosoves apo me ate te kuqin, apo dhe si para disa viteve kur me tregoj babi se darsmat ishin ber me dy flamura, i pari flamuri i serbis dhe i dyti flamuri i shqiptaris, si do ja beni juve ?

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2620...elebration.jpg

Une per veti jam ne dilem a te perdor te dyte apo vetem te kuqin.

----------


## Homza

Shqiptaret e Kosoves si deken dhe dasmen e kan bo me flamurin kuq e zi....kur valle do e zevendesojne me flamurin e tyre qe njihen nderkombtarisht nuk dihet.

----------


## dardaniAU

Pershendetje,

Kryesorja qe flamurin e serbis nuk e kemi,
Se me cilin flamur do te behet dasma ajo eshte puna me e vogl, cilin te deshironi bane dasmen, ose me te dyt, po te kemi ne te menqur dhe te civilizuar aspak nuk prishe pune se me cilin flamur ben dasme apo festa tjera private, por qe besa edhe publike.
Ishalla qifti i ri trashegohen me ndonje jorgan te ri, pa asnje shenje te flamurit.

----------


## Flora82

> Se pari po ju përshendes të gjitheve,
> 
> pash nje emision ne RTK, mu duk interesant dhe thash te ju pyes edhe juve se me cfare flamur do ti nisni krushqit per darsem, me flamurin e Kosoves apo me ate te kuqin, apo dhe si para disa viteve kur me tregoj babi se darsmat ishin ber me dy flamura, i pari flamuri i serbis dhe i dyti flamuri i shqiptaris, si do ja beni juve ?
> 
> http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2620...elebration.jpg
> 
> Une per veti jam ne dilem a te perdor te dyte apo vetem te kuqin.


   Normal  me  flamur  kombtar  i  bejn  dasmat  shqiptaret  ,  kurse  flamurin  tjeter  e  kemi  vetem  me  perfaqsu  kosoven ,  por  s'prish  pune  edhe  ate  me  e  perdor  se  ka  lloj  njerzish  qe  e  preferojn  .


MmEmTti ai  babi jot  asgje  nuk  po  dika ,  apo  edhe  ato  qe  po  i  dika  po  i tregojka  per  tradhtaret  qe  i  kan  mbajt  dy  flamuj  ate  serb dhe  at  shqiptar  ,  andaj   thuj  babit  mos  tet  tregoj  per  tradhtar  apo  ka  ber  pjes  edhe  ai  ne  at  grup  :xx:

----------


## alda09

Andej nga zona ime se kemi zakon flamurin,po sigurishte qe kuq e ziun tone.

----------


## strange

> Normal  me  flamur  kombtar  i  bejn  dasmat  shqiptaret  ,  kurse  flamurin  tjeter  e  kemi  vetem  me  perfaqsu  kosoven ,  por  s'prish  pune  edhe  ate  me  e  perdor  se  ka  lloj  njerzish  qe  e  preferojn  .
> 
> 
> MmEmTti ai  babi jot  asgje  nuk  po  dika ,  apo  edhe  ato  qe  po  i  dika  po  i tregojka  per  tradhtaret  qe  i  kan  mbajt  dy  flamuj  ate  serb dhe  at  shqiptar  ,  andaj   thuj  babit  mos  tet  tregoj  per  tradhtar  apo  ka  ber  pjes  edhe  ai  ne  at  grup


me e vogla qe mund te te them eshte mos ma quaj babin tradhtar edhe niher a u kuptuam? edhe nuk ak than se ka degju qiko, po eshte se ka pa qe shqiptart kan ba darsma me flamur te shkaut, edhe kshtu qe qepe gojen nese nuk di asgje e mos me thuj mua se babi yt ka marr pjes ne ato grupe idiote e poshter.

----------


## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje.


Nuk janë kosovarët aq budallenjë saqë të harrojnë simbolin për të cilin shkuan me mijëra jetë dhe u fliuan sa e sa dëshmorë.

Do të ishte një ofendim për vet ata nëse nuk përdorej simboli mbarëkombëtarë pra Flamuri Kuq e Zi jo vetëm në dasma por edhe në cdo manifestim etj etj....

Nuk e pres të ndodh e kundërta e asaj që ceka më lartë pasi Kosovarët e din se për cka luftuan dhe e din se kush janë.

Ketu tek ne në Maqedoni vlera e flamurit kuq e zi ka ngelur ajo që ka qenë dhe deri më sot nuk ka humbur fare vlerën e tij, duke ditur se ai na karakterizon neve të gjithëve si popull, andaj për atë duhet të jemi edhe të gatshëm të japim edhe jetën.



Rapsoul

----------


## Blearti007

Ju pershendes
Nje pyetje shum e mir per ate qe ka hap ket tem

Un per vete nuk e ndrroj flamurin Kombtar me asnje lloj flamuri tjeter ...flamuri Kosovar eshte sen i imponuar kshtu qe pash disa dilema te disa forumista se cillin ta perdorin,,,nese je Shqiptar perdor flamurin Shqiptar pra kuq e zi,

kshtu qe te jeni te pershendetur nga un.........

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Kuq E Zi është Flamuri I Ynë, Dhe Nuk Ka Tjetër!
Kuq E Zi E Përdorim Në Kosovë Për Cdo Gëzim E Hidhërim!

Flamurae E Magjupëve Le Të Përdorin Vet Magjupt!


Kili

Shqipëria është Gjaku Im Që Nuk Falet

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Un nuk jetoj ne Shqiperi por kur i bejne dasmat i bejn vec me flamur kuq e zi kurse nje pakic e vogel i bejne me flamur kuq e zi (kombit) dhe me flamur te shtetit.

Sa per ne Kosove nuk e di pse por ky flamur qe e keni tash s'me duket si shqipetar apo ndoshta pse jam mesua ta shof gjihtmon ate kuq dhe zi_

----------


## flag

> Se pari po ju përshendes të gjitheve,
> 
> pash nje emision ne RTK, mu duk interesant dhe thash te ju pyes edhe juve se me cfare flamur do ti nisni krushqit per darsem, me flamurin e Kosoves apo me ate te kuqin, apo dhe si para disa viteve kur me tregoj babi se darsmat ishin ber me dy flamura, i pari flamuri i serbis dhe i dyti flamuri i shqiptaris, si do ja beni juve ?
> 
> http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2620...elebration.jpg
> 
> Une per veti jam ne dilem a te perdor te dyte apo vetem te kuqin.


Fillimisht urime per martesen, uroj qe dasma te kalon ashtu si e ke planifikuar dhe te uroj jete te gjate e te lumtur me nusen.

Babi yt ka te drejt, ne nje kohe, mbas vitit 1989(nese nuk gaboj daten) ne kohen e Milosheviqit eshte bere  si ligj qe nese Shqiptaret duan te ngritin flamurin Shqiptar per dasmat e tyre atehere duhet edhe flamuri shtetrorë i Jugoslavisë.

Ata qe me te vertet kan pasur deshire te madhe te ngritin flamurin kuq e zi dhe patjeter atehere e kan ngritur edhe ate te Jugoslavis( te imponuar nga shteti) vetem e vetem te ngritin flamurin kuq e zi. Disa te tjere te cilet gjithashtu kan pasur deshire flamurin kuq e zi por nuk kan pasur mundesi pa flamurin e Jugoslavise, ne fund kan vendosur asnjerin e as tjeterin. Kjo ka qen per inati te rejes me vdekt djali  :buzeqeshje: . Per inati te shkijeve dhe per te mos ngritur flamurin e tyre atehere kan pranuar te mos e ngritin edhe flamurin SHqiptar.

Kjo me lart ka ndodhur me ata dasmorë qe eshte dashur te kalojn neper qyete te medha ku pranija e policeve Serb(Jugosllave) ka qen prezente, perndryshe neper fshatra dhe vende ku nuk ka pasur police, eshte ngritur vetem flamuri Shqiptar. Ky fenomen per te ngritur edhe flamurin shtetror nuk ka zgjatur shume.

Dikush me lart permendi se tradhtaret e kan ngritur flamurin e Serbis, kjo nuk eshte e vertet, flamurin e Jugoslavis e kan ngritur ata qe kan pasur shume deshire te ngritin flamurin e tyre Shqiptare dhe patjeter. Ata nuk kan mundur te paramendojn qe dasma te mos behet pa flamur Shqiptar, pa shqiponjen dy krenare.

Gjithashtu njeri tha se cka i duhet flamuri ne dasme, dhe do te beje pa flamur. Te uroj per martesen dhe uroj shume lumturi ne jete. Por nese ke vendosur te beni dasme pa flamur atehere ne cfare tradite do te beni dasmen?

Flamuri ne dasm eshte tradit e vjeter Shqiptare ku krushku i pare mban Flamurin ne dore. Flamuri ne dasmat shqiptare eshte i  rendesishem po aq sa edhe krushqit. Te thuash se nuk dua flamur ne dasme eshte i njejte te thuash nuk dua krushqi apo madje dhe nuse.

Tani te gjithe jemi te lire te vendosim se si e organizojm dasmen dhe ne cfare tradite mirepo cdo njeri qe vendos te beje dasmen me tradit shqiptare atehere elementi kryesor e kesaj tradites eshte flamuri dhe duhet te respektohet.
*
Nuk do te thotë te pajtoheni me kete mendim timi por ja qe mendimi im eshte ky.*

Per flamurin e shtetit te Kosoves, nuk besoj se ndokush do te zevendsoj me flamurin kombetar ne dasmat qe do te lindin ne keto 5 vitet e ardshme. Mbas 5 e 10 viteve ndoshta do te ofrohet ne zemrat e Shqiptareve te Kosoves por vet fakti qe ky flamur eshte i imponuar, shume veshtire do te jete te pranohet aq leht.

Une personalisht nuk kam bere dasme(per arsye objektive) por shpresoj se nje dite do te bëjë dhe gjithesesi flamuri kuq e zi, kombtarë, do te valoj.

Urime te gjitheve qe do te martohen, me apo pa flamur.

Me nderime 
Flag

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

Sigurisht se flamurin shqiptar, ndersa flamurin qe na u imponua le te qendroj ku ka vendin, qe do te thot brenda ne parlament dhe ne vija kufitare, mbase ai flamur s’ka vend ne Kosov.
Per fund, urime martesa e InshaAllah do ju prij e mbara gjithnje dhe u trashegoheshit. Festo me dinjitet, se ti bac vec e paske kry,...hahaha.

----------


## sam1r

Flamuri kombetar, patjeter...

----------


## alnosa

Ore pipell per c'far i vini keto flamuj  ne dasma ju se s'jam ne dijeni fare une .
HEJ PIK E ZEZE C'NA GJETI .

----------


## flag

> Ore pipell per c'far i vini keto flamuj  ne dasma ju se s'jam ne dijeni fare une .
> HEJ PIK E ZEZE C'NA GJETI .


Kjo tegon  se nuk e ke idejen se si bëhen dasmat e vëllezerve tuaj nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, Presheva e Bujanovci  :buzeqeshje: 

Mund edhe te gaboj por nga njohurit qe kam, dasmat Shqiptare, sidomos ne rajonet e permenduar me lart, gjithenje jan bërë me flamurin kombetare kuq e zi. Si cdo fest tjeter qe eshte bere dhe me flamur, dasma dhe per dasma, Flamuri kombetarë ka qen doemos. Kjo traditë ekziston me qindra vite.

Me duhet te pranoj se per derisa ju Alnosa nuk paskeni dijen pse Shqiptaret mbajn flamurin ne dasma, une gjithashtu nuk pasna dijeni se ne disa pjese te Shqiperise apo ne gjithe Shqiperin nuk mbahet flamuri ne dasma. Sot per here te pare po lexoj se ne disa vende flamuri eshte tabu, gjithenje e kam fjalen per mbajten e flamurit ne dasma.

Me nderime
Flag

----------


## beni33

> Ore pipell per c'far i vini keto flamuj  ne dasma ju se s'jam ne dijeni fare une .
> HEJ PIK E ZEZE C'NA GJETI .


NE  KET FLAMURIN TON KUQ  E ZI  E  DUAM SE  JEMI  TAMAN SHQIPTAR    E  NE  NUK SHITUM PER  LECKA  PARTIT DHE  PUSHTETARET IKIN POT   SHQIPTARIZMI JET

----------


## beni33

Ne  Dasma   Me  Nje  Flamur  O Vllezer   Me At  Kuq  E Ziiiiiii  
Aj Esht I Yni  E Ky    Qe  Tash  Qe  Po E Quajn Se   Kin Se  Esht I Kosoves  Ky  Esht  I Haxhi Merrgjes  
E  Mos  E  Flliqni  Flamurin  Kuq  E Zi Me  Lecka  Te  Kontrabanduara Nga  Qelbesirat  E  Kombit  
 Por  Ka Ardh Momenti Qe  Se Cili Te  Vendos  Per  Veti Un Ne  Shpin Time  Kurrrr Nuk Dota  Fys  At  Flamur Qe  Simbolizon  Trathtin   Pra  Flamuj Qe  Kontrabndohen Nga  Jash 
Un  Jam Shqiptar  Dhe  Kam  Falmurin Tim At Kuq E  Zi  Jam Shqiptar  Dhe  Jam Shum Krenar ...
Me  Rrespekt  Beni Ju Pershendes  Ju Qe  Ndiheni  Shqiptare   Dhe  Jeni Krenare   Tunggggg

----------


## flag

> Ne  Dasma   Me  Nje  Flamur  O Vllezer   Me At  Kuq  E Ziiiiiii  
> Aj Esht I Yni  E Ky    Qe  Tash  Qe  Po E Quajn Se   Kin Se  Esht I Kosoves  Ky  Esht  I Haxhi Merrgjes  
> E  Mos  E  Flliqni  Flamurin  Kuq  E Zi Me  Lecka  Te  Kontrabanduara Nga  Qelbesirat  E  Kombit  
>  Por  Ka Ardh Momenti Qe  Se Cili Te  Vendos  Per  Veti Un Ne  Shpin Time  Kurrrr Nuk Dota  Fys  At  Flamur Qe  Simbolizon  Trathtin   Pra  Flamuj Qe  Kontrabndohen Nga  Jash 
> Un  Jam Shqiptar  Dhe  Kam  Falmurin Tim At Kuq E  Zi  Jam Shqiptar  Dhe  Jam Shum Krenar ...
> Me  Rrespekt  Beni Ju Pershendes  Ju Qe  Ndiheni  Shqiptare   Dhe  Jeni Krenare   Tunggggg


NJe pyetje i nderuar Ben, a ke ndonje software qe i shkruan Keshtu Shkronjat Apo I Bënë VetVetiu? Sepse Tani Qe Une Po Shkruaj Po E Shoh Sa Veshtire E Paske Nese Shkruan Vet.
Te pershendes
Flag

----------


## _MALSORI_

meti nuk duhej te pyesesh ketu se me cilin flamur do ti bejne dasmat shqiptaret.une nuk mendoj se me shpalljen e nje shteti te ri shqiptare siq u be me kosoven do te na duhet te nderrojme nje tradite disa vjeqare te popullsise ne cdo truall shqiptar.dihet ajo me .kurre ne dasmat shqiptare nuk ka valuar flamur tjeter pas atij kuq e zi me shqiponjen dykrenare ne mes..flamurin tjeter ate shteteror te kosoves duhet ta pranojme si nje simbol qe neve do te na identifikoje  ne bote dhe duhet ta leme atje ne zyrat e pushtetareve

----------


## Flora82

> me e vogla qe mund te te them eshte mos ma quaj babin tradhtar edhe niher a u kuptuam? edhe nuk ak than se ka degju qiko, po eshte se ka pa qe shqiptart kan ba darsma me flamur te shkaut, edhe kshtu qe qepe gojen nese nuk di asgje e mos me thuj mua se babi yt ka marr pjes ne ato grupe idiote e poshter.


  Ja  Edukata e juaj  tregon cfar  babi ke ! mos  i  perfshi  te  gjithe  njerzit  qe  kan  mbajt  flamuj  serb, se  keshtu  dotu  pergjigjen ,  ceki  tradhtart me  emra  kur ke fakte . e jo  te  besh  pytje cfar  do  qe  te  vjen  ty .  Je shum  i  lig  me  vije  keq  per  ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------

